# aktiver link andersfarbig



## AciDemon (14. März 2002)

ich will bei einer page den aktiven link (wo man sich grad befindet) in einer anderen farbe darstellen und zwar mit css.

witzigerweise funktioniert das ganze nicht bei A:active. bei allen anderen geht es (hover etc.) nur bei a:active gehts ned (<<- das ist schon das richtige oder?)

hier der code von a:active (obwohl viel falsch machen kann man da ja nicht)


A:active 
{
	FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	FONT-SIZE: 12px;
	COLOR: #38928F;
	text-decoration: none; 


}

weiss jemand was ich falsch mache?


----------



## Avariel (14. März 2002)

Falls du ausser active auch noch hover, visited, usw.. hast:

Stimmt die Reihenfolge?

1. A:Link
2. A:Visited
3. A:Hover
4. A:Active


----------



## AciDemon (14. März 2002)

oho....w00ps!   

thankx...ich glaube das wars (kann grad nicht nachschauen, aber glaub das ist es)!!


----------



## AciDemon (14. März 2002)

jo danke, das wars...

leider ist es aber nicht das, welches ich wollte.
mein problem ist, dass ich eine navigationshilfe möchte, d.h., dass man weiss in welchem menü man sich gerade befindet. leider verschwindet diese "active" markierung gleichwieder wenn man zum beispiel ein bildlink oder einfach nur in den text klickt. (was ja logisch ist, aber halt für mich nicht von nutzen...)

weiss da jemand was?


----------



## Tribalman (15. März 2002)

Ja, das Problem hat mich auch ´ne ganze 
Weile beschäftigt. Dafür gibt´s verschie-
dene Lösungsmöglichkeiten. Die haben aber 
alle Ihre Tücken …

Erstmal mußt Du Dir selbst (bzw. mir) fol-
gende Fragen beantworten:

welche Browser sollen unterstützt werden?
arbeitest Du in einem Popup-fenster?
arbeitest Du mit Frames?

Sobald Du die Fragen durch hast, kann ich Dir 
weiterhelfen …

Tribal


----------



## AciDemon (16. März 2002)

hey danke:

folgende aspekte sind zu beachten:

browser: i.e. (der rest ist nicht so wichtig)

popup: kein popup mit links drin, hab aber jedoch ein paar popups als link auf der page (hehe, das hat jetzt keine sau verstanden, ich meinte ich hab ein paar bild-links, die sich dann als pop-up öffnen)

frames: ja, arbeite mit frames.

T.I.A.

acid::.


----------



## Avariel (16. März 2002)

Also, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich verstehe, was du willst, aber mach doch einfach a:visited in der gleichen Farbe wie a:active, dann hast du die Sache mit



> leider verschwindet diese "active" markierung gleichwieder wenn man zum beispiel ein bildlink oder einfach nur in den text klickt



umgangen.

//edit:
vergesst´s wieder, Tribal hat mir meinen Denkfehler schon gezeigt :>


----------



## Tribalman (16. März 2002)

Mit Popup meinte ich eigentlich eher, ob
Deine gesammte Seite beim Aufruf in einem
neuen Fenster erscheint (und Du dieses evtl.
ohne Toolbar aufrufst), oder im aktuellen 
Fenster geladen wird. 

Es gibt wie bereits gesagt verschiedene Möglich-
keiten:

Du könntest z.B. für jeden Zustand deiner Naviga-
gionsstruktur (Link1 aktiv | Link2 aktiv | usw.) 
eine eigene html-datei erstellen. Beim klicken auf
einen Link in der Navi würde man dann per javascript
zwei Frames auf einmal ändern: einmal das Inhalts-
Frame, und dazu würde in das Navi-Frame die entsprechende
html-datei geladen, in der der zuvor angeklickte Link
dementsprechende hervorgehoben ist. Nachteil: Wenn der 
Besucher Deiner Seite den 'Back-' bzw. 'Forward-button' 
aus der Toolleiste des Browser benutzt, wird erst der 
eine Frame zuückgesetzt und dann der andere. Man muss 
zweimal klicken um in den Ausgangszustand zurückzukommen.
Umgehen kann man das, indem man die gesammte Seite beim
Aufruf in einem Popup ohne Toolleiste lädt und eigene
'Back-' und 'Forward-buttons' auf der Seite definiert 
(die dann per javascript immer gleich zwei Schritte 
zurückgehen). Ein weiterer Nachteil: Bei einer umfang-
reichen Navi braucht man ziemlich viele Dateien.

Generell machen einem eigentlich am meisten die besagten
'Back-' und 'Forward-buttons' sowie der 'Reload-button'
des Browsers zu schaffen.

Ich hab das Problem "damals" (ist noch gar nicht allzu 
lange her) wie folgt gelöst: Ich hab für jeden Zustand der
Navi ein *Bild* erstellt und die Links per Imagemap 
definiert. Beim Klick auf einen Link wird in ein anderes
Frame die entsprechende inhalts-datei geladen, die Ihrer-
seits per onLoad das Navibild im Navi-Frame ändert. Mit
der Lösung funktionieren dann auch sämtliche Knöppe des
Browser richtig.

Es gibt noch einige andere Möglichkeiten (z.B. mit Layers)
die ich jetzt aus Zeitgründen nicht mehr aufzählen kann – 
da könnten Dir die anderen Jungs eigentlich helfen. Ich
schau Sonntagabend nochmal hier rein, bis dann

Tribal

P.S.: @avariel: das geht nicht. Dann wären irgendwann alle 
jemals angeklickten Links aktiv!


----------



## AciDemon (17. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Tribalman _
> *
> Du könntest z.B. für jeden Zustand deiner Naviga-
> gionsstruktur (Link1 aktiv | Link2 aktiv | usw.)
> ...



das hab ich bereits so gelöst...danke...den nachteil nehm ich jetzt vorläufig noch in kauf...thx2all


----------



## Tribalman (17. März 2002)

Wie gesagt: umgehen kann man das Problem,
indem man seine Seite in ´nem Popup ohne 
Toolbar öffnet und selber entsprechende
Navi-buttons erstellt. Kann man auf ´ner
privaten Seite natürlich auch außer Acht 
lassen , auch wenn´s manchmal komisch ist,
wenn aktiver Link und Inhalt nicht zusammen-
passen. 

Auf ´ner Firmenseite hingegen sollte man sol-
che Ungereimtheiten aber nach Möglichkeit um-
gehen 

Tribal


----------

